# Dual Boot Problem



## Sardicotus (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a PM Mirror Door Drive 1.25 GHz, Dual Processor,  Firewire 400, alleged Dual Boot Mac.  There are 3 Hard Drives (all set to cable select):

		80 GB (OS 10.4.8)
		120 GB Partitioned to 2 - 80 GB (1 has OS 9.2.2 and 1 has Os 9.1)
		120 GB (OS 10.4.1)

The computer generally runs on the 80 GB drive with OS 10.4.8 and it uses the OS 9.2.2 on the 80 GB partition of the 120 GB HD for Classic mode. I can access most of the applications in Classic but I would like the machine to "boot" into 9.2.2.

When I select the OS 9.2.2 drive as the startup drive I get the flashing ? on the disk icon.  When I select the OS 9.1 drive as the startup drive I get the flashing ? on the disk icon followed by the "happy mac" but that's where it stops.  I "blessed" both OS 9 systems and if I boot off a OS 9 "mini boot" disk both the system folders have the floating mac icon.  If I boot into OS 10.4.8 the OS 9 Systems have a 9 on them but no icon.  Does OS 10 use a different icon for a "blessed folder"?

Here's what I have tried to get it to boot into 9:
		Removed the 2930 SCSI card
		Run "disk first aid on both System 9's
		Zapped the PRAM
		Started with extensions off
		Fresh install of OS 9.1

 The OS 9 HD had 9.2.2 on it when I installed it and OS 10 uses it for classic so I assume it should boot into it too.  Any suggestions?


----------



## dixonbm (Dec 6, 2007)

I have the same computer albeit a Dual 1GHZ. 

Have you tried reinstalling OS9 from the OS9 disc? 

Just a thought: It's possible that the last time those drives were formatted that the OS9 drivers were not installed or perhaps they're corrupt. 

If possible erase one of the drives and reformat, ensuring that the OS9 drivers box is selected. The install OS9 and see if it will boot.

Let us know how it goes. -Goodluck!


----------



## Sardicotus (Dec 7, 2007)

DIXONBM,

I will try your suggestion as soon as I clone one of the internal drives and reformat it.

Thanks


----------

